# Cichlid Salt and Buffer Max or Just one



## cherk947 (Sep 10, 2012)

Do I need to use both Cichlid Salts and Buffer Max or just one. I know the salts are more minerals than salt but want to get my pH up closer to the high 7s. It is at 7.4 -7.8 according to my API Master Kit. I have a 55 Gallon with Malawi Cichlids


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

after you add the salt wait till the next day check PH if needed use buffer, but use it slowly
I keep mine at 8.2, also I mixed crushed coral to maintain the PH a lot easier


----------



## cherk947 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have been adding one dose each day but have not seen much of an increase in pH.


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

Malawi cichlids come from a rift lake in East Africa (Lake Malawi) that is very much alkaline (pH 7.5 to around 8.8) yet has relatively soft to medium hard water at best. (4-6 dGH and 6-8 dKH). Therefore, an attempt should be made to replicate these conditions in the home aquarium. For Malawi it sounds like your PH is in the acceptable and can go even higher. What i would do slowly get the salt to where it should be do not add any more buffer untill the PH is where it should be. Good with the African Cichlids, but watch out when you read up on them I see more tanks in your Future


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

you might like this link African Rift Lake Cichlids


----------

